# Starting again after early mc - how long to wait for 2nd IVF cycle??



## LAINEYG (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All

After an amazing BFP from my first cycle at Glasgow Royal Infirmary, I miscarried last week. I was devastated. It's such a long journey, and I had been on sich a high before I came crashing down. My DH is so upset too. We are, without doubt, going to try again. I'd just like to know people's opinions on whether it's better to wait a while, or to start again right away. 

 

Any advice would be great! It's such a minefield. Being quite a newbie I'm not really clued up, and I feel as if I've just been left to get on with it now. 

Good luck everyone! xxxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss   

For me the cycle after I had my last early mc was worse than the one when I lost, so I personally would give it a couple of months before trying again. Would it be a whole new cycle or do you have any frozen embryos? If it were a whole new cycle I would probably wait about 6 months just to give my body time to recuperate from all the meds and procedures.

Good luck x


----------



## LAINEYG (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Nutmeg! And for the hug!  

I have been thinking more and more that it would be the right thing to do to wait a while, so we're prepared & positive. It has been such a rollercoaster the past few months. I naively thought in the beginning I would be fine. I was so positive throughout the whole process, and convinced it would work, but it wasn't enough sadly.

I think we'll wait until at least Spring next year. 

Thanks again! xxxxx


----------



## LAINEYG (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, to answer your question, no, we didn't have any frosties. 3 embryos, and 2 were implanted. The 3rd one wasn't good enough.


----------



## maggie21 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi LaneyG,

We've recently been through exactly the same thing- miscarriage at 9 weeks and no frozen embryos.  It's such a rollercoaster.  We were advised to wait 3 months, but it will be 5 by the time we start the process again.  Just wanted you to know that you're not alone.  Staying positive has really helped us to get through it but waiting is the hardest thing.  I hope it all goes well.

Maggie


----------



## LAINEYG (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Maggie! 

It is comforting & I don't feel so alone in this whole thing. Although the medical staff were great through the whole process, I do now feel as if it's over for them and we're forgotten about. And, although my friends and family have been great, they don't fully understand.

Good luck with everything! Let me know how you get on!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

after i had my mmc i was cycling 6 weeks later but i really never should the cycle was a disaster all eggs immature so never got to et, and psychologically i crashed into a darker place, as in my mind i fully expected to get pregnant and mc would be my biggest battle. i then went for counselling but i should have had this before


----------

